# Anyone else told you were on a 3WW instead of a 2WW?



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

On my last (unsuccessful) cycle I was told after insemination that I should test in 3 weeks - that was then a 3WW instead of a 2WW - is that normal with IUI then?


----------



## eimer (May 16, 2007)

Hi there

Cant say ive heard of this before, but i guess your clinic has there reasons for 3ww instead of 2ww. Are your cycles really long

good luck 
Eimer


----------



## Kissy Bear (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Wiccanlady,

I was told what day to test which was 2 weeks and 2 days as I get basted the day I receive the surge which makes it in line with my 28 day cycle.

Are you on medication with tx? How long are your cycles?

Sending you lots of positive vibes hun        

Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## cal2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Mine didnt say when to test, they just said call us back if AF turns up!

cxx


----------



## Wiccanlady (May 10, 2007)

Yes it is a medication cycle and ny cycles are only about 30 days.    They said 3 weeks will doubley make sure all the Beta HCG is out your system from the meds when you test and will show a true BFP if you have one.


----------

